# upgrades?



## huitt06 (Feb 23, 2009)

im wondering what kind of upgrades i should get? right now i have shorties and exhaust, lss shifter, and a spec clutch. i really like the sound and power of the cams but i hear it does alot of damage to the car and im a daily driver so im asking where to go from here?...


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Cams are fine if you do it right the first time. The best thing to do is get a complete package from one source, that way everything is made to work together. Don't buy this cam, then those valvesprings, etc. Find a shop that works on a lot of LS engines and they can help you out a lot with the decision.


----------

